# Subscribing to threads - quicker way?



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

I subscribe to a load of threads, is there an easier way of going thought the drop down, subscribe, add control panel, redirecting?

example, could we have a twitter like button when you follow someone? It toggles on or off.

No big deal, just a suggestion for the tech people behind the scenes!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Good idea.

On another forum I'm on, you're automatically subscribed to any thread you comment on, is there a way to do that on here? Had a look through my settings but couldn't see anything.


----------

